# Anyone have the T110 or T140 (Bobcat)



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

feedback on these units


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a T300 but I dont think they compare. A buddy of mine has a T190 and he says its underpowered. Don't know how it compares to ur units.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

On paper they seem to be good machines, I have a T190, but again that doesnt compare, I know the T110 is new, so probably not a lot of owners out there yet.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;915375 said:


> A buddy of mine has a T190 and he says its underpowered.


He must have an old model (46 hp or 56hp)....cause the last 2 I've owned (07 model 61hp & 09 model 66hp) are insanely powerful. In fact, running a 80 in bucket digging and moving dirt is no problem at all. I regularly run a 74 in bucket on it though.



sidthss;915387 said:


> On paper they seem to be good machines, I have a T190, but again that doesnt compare, I know the T110 is new, so probably not a lot of owners out there yet.


Agreed on the T110, but it does look fun....... I was told by someone that the T140 hasent been a great seller cause its to small to do big work and to big for small work? From what my experience has been....(and this may have to do with my area and the type of work I do)...If I cant get in there and do the job with my 190, I have to go all the way down to 463, 323 mini x, MT 52 sized machines (36 in wide).


----------



## bashbro1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have not used a Bobcat T110 but I have spent some time in an ASV RC-30 which is roughly the same power, size, and lift. If you are clearing sidewalks and small drives I cannot imagine a better machine. We used the RC-30 to clean out barn stalls and its size was a godsend since we could not get anything bigger in there much less spin around and clean edges with. 

I looked at a ASV RC-30 pretty seriously but settled on an ASV 4810. So not even close in the end but both good machines.

good luck.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to work for another contractor that had a t200 and a t140, I think the 140 was pound for pound a better machine. We used those units for everything I would like to get a 140 for myself eventually.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 2008 bobcat t190 and i dont think its underpowered in anyway.. For its size and weight i think it can do plenty of work and the big thing for me is that its only 66'' wide.. It has no problem at all handling a 72'' bucket either. It also lifts pavers and sod with no problem what so ever.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I find the T190 is way underpowered. I've heard that the New Holland and Case machines are the best track machines and they offer 2 speed transmission which I don't think Bobcat does.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Its all about the operator


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

DeVries;930587 said:


> I find the T190 is way underpowered. I've heard that the New Holland and Case machines are the best track machines and they offer 2 speed transmission which I don't think Bobcat does.


Ive heard very different about new holland ctl machines. I heard there the least reliable out of all the ctls on the market. I have ran new holland machines before i think they have horrible visibility to. Case makes a good skid steer but i think they need some more work on there ctl machines.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Hegartydirtwork;930633 said:


> Its all about the operator


I agree with you on that 100%


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

i was told by the owner of a case dealer that they still had some things to work out on their CTL


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

You were told that by a _case_ dealer???!?


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

I have an 07 t-190. I've run many different ctl's and like my 190, but none i've run come close to the takeuchi! Powerfull machine and the best door of any skid steer hands down!


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ford Guy;946344 said:


> i was told by the owner of a case dealer that they still had some things to work out on their CTL


I was told the same thing by my local Case dealer. My Bobcat dealer also said I wouldn't like the T190 because it is underpowered. I tested allot and bought a Takeuchi TL130. Hands down out performs any machine in its size. The Case 440CT had more push power but didn't have as nice cab or controls and didn't feel as strong in the Hyd. I would like to try a TL120, that is in the Bobcat T140 size range. I looked at the T110 and the final drive has a bolt setup instead of a oil bath final drive like all the others. It looked light duty to me but I haven't run one yet so I can't comment.


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

I forgot about the tl 120, that's the machine you need to try out before you buy a t140 wiseguylawns!! You will not be dissapionted!


----------

